# Apparence Carnet d'adresse



## ostrogradski (3 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Lion et j'ai créé mon compte iCloud.
Le carnet d'adresse de iCloud est avec des onglets, un onglet pour chaque lettre de l'alphabet plus on onglet pour les symboles.
J'aime beaucoup cette apparence là. 

Est-il possible d'avoir cette apparence pour le carnet d'adresse qui est sur le Mac?

Merci de vos réponses. 
Bonne journée
François


----------

